# RIP Franky.



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

It would have been wrong to let athritis blacken such a happy life. Sleep well my friend.


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

awww, R.I.P franky, sleep tight x


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear. hope you are okay


----------

